# Pregnant?



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

My new and as of yet nameless girl, I suspect might be pregnant. I know she had a litter weaned off of her about a week and a half ago... She's currently nameless too, so if anyone has any good suggestions.


This is her belly as of this morning. She weighed in at 320 grams last night.











She's such a mellow and loving girl. Comes right to the cage door when she hears me, and demands scritches. That is, when she's not enjoying her sleep.









Please know that I *did not* breed her, if she is pregnant it is because she was exposed to a male before I got her.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Any idea when she was last exposed to males? Do you know what her situation was that she came from?

What are your biggest possible indicators of pregnancy? Nipples, weight gain, excessive sleepiness?

Best way to tell is to weigh her daily and look for a very steady weight gain. My weight gain chart example is at home (I did one for the last 10 days of Bronwen's oops pregnancy, and it really shows the weight gain beyond a youngish female growing up or getting good food for the first time in her life


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

She was a petstore rat *blush*. Wich I shouldn't have done, but I fell in love with her when I first saw her (heavily pregnant with her last litter). I toyed with the idea of getting her, but put it off knowing she was pregnant. I saw her several times with her litter, and bought her shortly after they had been weaned.

She could have been exposed to their 'breeding male' anytime up until this past week when he was sold as a pet. 

So far, she seems to sleep excessively, and I do see prominent nipples. I just started monitoring her weigh, and have been recording it.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Here is a link to my own saga with an oops litter and a girly with prominent nipples that fooled me. I thought I was safe since she was a single in a shelter that had been found in a backyard. Nope. :roll: Lots of good info, advice, my weight gain chart is in there etc. Have you gotten the impression that I like to document things yet? 

http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4009992.0


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

It's good thing you're so detailed, I know it helps me! Nothing to be ashamed of, because when things like this happens it's nice to know what others' experiances were.


----------



## deercreekrattery (May 14, 2007)

Aww, she's cute! Is she missing her back foot? I've got a girl here who's missing her back foot from when she escaped her cage and another rat bit it badly. It had to be amputated unfortunately but it healed quickly and she acts like it's not even gone.  Rats are amazing critters.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

No, no missing foot, just on the other side of the blanket 


The good new is, she was in heat last night so we're in the clear. No babies in this house!


----------



## deercreekrattery (May 14, 2007)

Yay for no missing foot and no babies!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Congratulations on the frog-hopping and ear-wiggling!!!


----------

